# Hardcover books verse paperback



## GaryD (Aug 10, 2017)

I noticed Amazon has a lot of the recommended reference materials in your choice of either hardcover and paperback.  The price of the hardcover books are often above 100 dollars whereas paperbacks go for around 20 dollars.  Is there any reason I would need to buy a hardcover version of a book other than the durability factor?  I don't want to be shelling out 100 dollars+ for each book.

Best,

Gary


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Aug 11, 2017)

GaryD said:


> I noticed Amazon has a lot of the recommended reference materials in your choice of either hardcover and paperback.  The price of the hardcover books are often above 100 dollars whereas paperbacks go for around 20 dollars.  Is there any reason I would need to buy a hardcover version of a book other than the durability factor?  I don't want to be shelling out 100 dollars+ for each book.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Gary


Not really. 

The PE exam is already expensive, go for the paperback. 

Don't forget you can also find really great deals on used books, just be careful and check the shipping time and seller ratings.  It won't help much if a book arrives late after the PE exam, or so soon that you don't have enough time to really use it. 

There are also some free books online that you can print out using your work printer. 

I believe GE now offers "The Art and Science of Protective Relaying" for free in PDF format on their website.


----------



## GaryD (Aug 11, 2017)

Electrical PE Review said:


> Not really.
> 
> The PE exam is already expensive, go for the paperback.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input!  I am definitely looking cheap.  I have ordered Wildi and the Power System Analysis older edition by stevenson.  I plan on taking my time to study for the exam and take it whenever I am ready.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Aug 11, 2017)

GaryD said:


> Thanks for the input!  I am definitely looking cheap.  I have ordered Wildi and the Power System Analysis older edition by stevenson.  I plan on taking my time to study for the exam and take it whenever I am ready.


No problem.

Wildi and PSA are by far my two favorite books for the exam, so great job. 

Definitely, try to get a hold of many references as you can for the PE exam. Not sure if you've taken the PE exam before, but it is not unusual to see people walking into the room with 12 to 15 books. You'd be surprised what you can find when you've got 15 minutes left on the exam clock, a handful of unanswered questions, and a library in front of you. 

If you'd like, here is a list of my favorite references sorted by what's the most effective for solving questions on the Electrical PE exam:

Electrical PE Review - Recommended References for the Electrical PE exam

If you have any questions or would like to know what I think about certain topics, I'd be happy to answer them.


----------



## GaryD (Aug 12, 2017)

Electrical PE Review said:


> No problem.
> 
> Wildi and PSA are by far my two favorite books for the exam, so great job.
> 
> ...


Great list of favorite references.  I am definitely interested in Graffeo and #5 looks pretty enticing as well.  I've taken and passed the mechanical PE (HVAC) exam in 2014.  In 2015 I took an in depth exam on the 2014 NFPA70 in regard to ICC commercial electrical inspector, so I have a thoroughly highlighted and tabbed up 2014 NEC book.  By preparing for the exam I have some incentive to learn electrical power at a higher level.


----------



## trainrider (Aug 14, 2017)

Not only get paperback, but try to find international versions as well. Content is the same and way cheaper! I really enjoy reading Indian textbooks as well, because they give great examples and solutions to their problem sets.


----------

